# Silva vs Griffin



## TMA17 (Aug 8, 2018)

Silva is amazing.  Forgot about this highlight.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 8, 2018)

Ya man, Silva in his prime beats anyone. It's like he experienced time slower than his opponents.


----------



## TMA17 (Aug 8, 2018)

I think Silva, Jones and Fedor Emelianeko were so dominant.


----------



## lansao (Aug 8, 2018)

Really was just amazing. I used to watch his fights with my sifu. Hated the way it ended for him, felt robbed. I guess, his mystical vision placement aside, fundamentals eventually got the better of him (dropped guard, basic leg check).


----------



## Martial D (Aug 9, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> I think Silva, Jones and Fedor Emelianeko were so dominant.


Jones still is.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 9, 2018)

lansao said:


> Really was just amazing. I used to watch his fights with my sifu. Hated the way it ended for him, felt robbed. I guess, his mystical vision placement aside, fundamentals eventually got the better of him (dropped guard, basic leg check).


Fundamentals and USADA


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 9, 2018)

Honestly I love griffin but he fought like An idiot in that fight running in like that with no defence. He shouldve used his strength advantage and pressed on him, take him down like he did to Franklin or stay on outside and work the leg kicks


----------

